# Ralphy is now in The Hot Seat.



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

_

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
_2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
_3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
__4. Sifuphil has just vacated The Hot Seat

_*5. Ralphy in now in The Hot Seat.
*
_6. Boozercruiser
7. Hanfonius
8. Lydiag 
9. Gail.s
10. Arachne
11. Bobw235
12. Whatinthe 
13. Shalimar
14. Lon
15. Mariana
16. fureverywhere
17. Cheshire Cat_


Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? 
I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around *2 days (around 48 hours)* answering questions as and when they can.
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina and Sifuphil all did a rather sterling job in answering their particular questions.
I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which gives me a warm glow.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is *Ralphy*, and I must thank him for that.
Ralphy will be strapped in until around Friday evening,  when the next person being roasted will be Boozercruiser. HELP! nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Right on time Boozer!

Ralphy, do you use nail polish?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

*approaches tied-up Ralphy with a Wiffleball bat*

Well, well, well ... if it isn't little Ralphy ... hiya, Ralphy ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, did you ever play Dirty Doctor with a yak?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

I must admit that I absolutely hate decorating.
So what household jobs do you hate doing then Ralphy?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Right on time Boozer!
> 
> Ralphy, do you use nail polish?



Yes, and you STILL got in with a question before me Annie! layful:
Am off out now.
Grill Ralphy good style folks.
After all, he hasn't shown any mercy to anyone else!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Tell me Ralphy do you feel a special sort of attraction to ladies feet? Do you fantasize about ladies feet?


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, 

1.Does your family get your humor?

2. Do you find yourself in trouble much?

3. Can you laugh at yourself?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you now..or have you ever saved ladies toe nail clippings in a special box or other type of receptacle?


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Have you now..or have you ever saved ladies toe nail clippings in a special box or other type of receptacle?



Hey watch it BW, you're hitting pretty close to home on that one.


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

Yo Ralphy........do you wear thongs or go commando ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, have you ever gone "all the way" with a ring-tailed lemur?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, do you still wear women's clothes?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

OK, I am wading into this swamp.  No nail polish, as my hands are just naturally beautiful.  No foot fetish either, as who could match mine.  No intimate relations with animals but I have known guys who have.  In fact, I even knew I guy who had sex with a watermelon; details upon request.  Let's see, yes I do roam around and sleep in the raw on warm days and nights, but I have to keep the shades down as I draw such a huge crowd.  Oh, don't know if my family gets my humor as I don't.  Too old for the kind of trouble that I might like, and I swear at myself if I show any emotion at all.  Can I come up for air now?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, I am wading into this swamp.  No nail polish, as my hands are just naturally beautiful.  No foot fetish either, as who could match mine.  No intimate relations with animals but I have known guys who have.  In fact, I even knew I guy who had sex with a watermelon; details upon request.  Let's see, yes I do roam around and sleep in the raw on warm days and nights, but I have to keep the shades down as I draw such a huge crowd.  Oh, don't know if my family gets my humor as I don't.  Too old for the kind of trouble that I might like, and I swear at myself if I show any emotion at all.  Can I come up for air now?



No, you can't come up for air.  We've been waiting ages to grill you!


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ralphy, have you ever gone "all the way" with a ring-tailed lemur?



If I may......Ralphy has more class and besides that he's got a thing for sloths......he likes the fact that they move reeeealy slow and he can catch them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

What size mantee do you wear?  Do you have a beer belly or pot belly from any cause?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sloths and I have a lot in common but no sex together, either indidually or in groups.  I am so buff that it makes women scream and stream to touch me!  As for my manties, I have a large collection of different colors and fabrics, and It prefer silk mesh in the summer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sloths and I have a lot in common but no sex together, either indidually or in groups.  I am so buff that it makes women scream and stream to touch me!  As for my manties, I have a large collection of different colors and fabrics, and It prefer silk mesh in the summer.



You ignored the pot belly question.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Would women sream and faint over a pot belly?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Would women sream and faint over a pot belly?



Ok ok.  Do you have 6 pack abs and rippling muscles?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not necessarily, but women consider me the male version of voluptuous...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not necessarily, but women consider me the male version of voluptuous...



So you are curvaceous?  Does that mean you have man boobs?


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> So you are curvaceous?  Does that mean you have man boobs?



Ewwwww Ralphy's hairy, saggy man boobs......Please, please don't ever go there again Annie.......I just got a mental image that will surely scar me the rest of my life.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Maybe I will post a shot of them as part of my body parts portfolio for you to decide...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you ever been a shoe clerk?

Have you ever offered to take a lady shoe shopping?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, I have taken women shopping at Victoria's Secret and some interesting speciality shops...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Would women sream and faint over a pot belly?



Interesting. I had thought perhaps your dates would in fact be screaming and passing out.

Tell me Ralphy..how many rolls of duct tape do you have?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

IKE said:


> Ewwwww Ralphy's hairy, saggy man boobs......Please, please don't ever go there again Annie.......I just got a mental image that will surely scar me the rest of my life.



Sorry.  Hanging head in shame.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Interesting. I had thought perhaps your dates would in fact be screaming and passing out.
> 
> Tell me Ralphy..how many rolls of duct tape do you have?



Ahahahaha!  Love your questions!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you ever soundproofed a room?


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

Straps or cuffs Ralphy ?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Did any of your siblings ever call you 'scratch and sniff' ?


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey, Ralphy, I'll ask a more standard hot-seat question. We are all familiar with the saying 'no good deed goes unpunished'. What good deed have you performed that blew up in your face?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I am not a " Mr. Deeds" kind of guy.  I had three sisters and they  called me everything but to dinner.   I prefer nice nylons that I helped to take off for some gentle role playing...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

IKE said:


> Straps or cuffs Ralphy ?



Me likey your kind of questioning,lol

Ralphy,it seems the my naughty questions have been asked but I will ask the same as I asked Phil,are you a top or bottom?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am not a " Mr. Deeds" kind of guy.  I had three sisters and they  called me everything but to dinner.   I prefer nice nylons that I helped to take off for some gentle role playing...


Interesting. Same choice as the Boston Strangler. I believe you skipped a couple questions though. 

Have you ever been incarcerated ? If so, what for?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

I notice you haven't replied to my question regarding are you still wearing  women's clothes,  Ralphy. Hmmm. Very interesting.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I notice you haven't replied to my question regarding are you still wearing  women's clothes,  Ralphy. Hmmm. Very interesting.


Yes he IS skipping some pertinent questions.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Are your sisters older than you or younger?

Did they ever catch you in strange situations with garments of their clothing ?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

Jeez girls,give him some time to google 'top or bottom'. 

Rotflmao


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Jeez girls,give him some time to google 'top or bottom'.
> 
> Rotflmao


hahahahaha

Tell me Ralphy have you ever played Dungeons & Dragons, or just Dungeons?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, and I was the dungeon master!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, and I was the dungeon master!



Well I guess that answers my duct tape question


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, How many jobs have you quit, and why?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not too many, mostly got fired...


----------



## Arachne (Mar 16, 2016)

Goodness so many naughty innuendo posts lol.. *grins* So do you like to use fruit as erotic tools or do you prefer wax and feathers?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Lolololol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Would you rather play poker, go fishing, or go to a movie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Name one of your favourite books.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Name one of your favourite books.


Why are you making things so hard for him? 

Ralphy name your book.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey are you on some kind of long lunch break Ralphy?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, have you ever taken any kind of illegal substances, and if so what was the outcome?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy only comes out very early in the morning, then, zut alors, it's back under the bridge! Lolol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

*in a hushed voice*

Our team traveled three continents searching for the elusive Ralphius mantieus, common name "Ralphy". Finally, after two years of hardship, we found him.

Here you see an immature Ralphy sticking his head out from beneath a small bridge early in the morning. The Ralphies have been observed drinking vast quantities of distilled berries late at night - this may explain their slow movements in the morning. These are the first photos of the rare Ralphy in its native habitat.

*BAR* sign flashing in background*


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, I am wading into this swamp.  No nail polish, as my hands are just naturally beautiful.  No foot fetish either, as who could match mine.  No intimate relations with animals but I have known guys who have.  In fact, I even knew I guy who had sex with a watermelon; details upon request.  Let's see, yes I do roam around and sleep in the raw on warm days and nights, but I have to keep the shades down as I draw such a huge crowd.  Oh, don't know if my family gets my humor as I don't.  Too old for the kind of trouble that I might like, and I swear at myself if I show any emotion at all.  Can I come up for air now?



Was it good for the watermelon?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Was it good for the watermelon?



Did you notice how he 'knows' someone who did that? Maybe it was a 'friend' of his. 

Things to skip at Ralphy's house- Dinner.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> *in a hushed voice*
> 
> Our team traveled three continents searching for the elusive Ralphius mantieus, common name "Ralphy". Finally, after two years of hardship, we found him.
> 
> ...


O I C...

Here Ralphy..come here boy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> O I C...
> 
> Here Ralphy..come here boy...




It's got to be the best gin to attract him.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's got to be the best gin to attract him.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's got to be the best gin to attract him.



I'm sure he must be napping. I think I'll go take a nap myself.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 27574


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy, oh Ralphy.........


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 16, 2016)

Ralphy is all talk but he is not putting out 


He missed important questions.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

Blimey you lot.
I have been out all day, and not long in, so I come to look here to see how our little spring flower Ralphy is doing.
And now I am worried because the thread appears to be full of pervy questions! layful:
Please remember people.
I don't want to be asked any of that sort when I am in The Hot Seat, which is next.nthego:
You hear? 

Now then Ralphy.
Do you ever watch pornography?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Ralphy is all talk but he is not putting out
> 
> He missed important questions.


I agree. He just bailed out of here without so much as a see ya later.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 16, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Blimey you lot.
> I have been out all day, and not long in, so I come to look here to see how our little spring flower Ralphy is doing.
> And now I am worried because the thread appears to be full of pervy questions! layful:
> Please remember people.
> ...



Rest up


----------



## IKE (Mar 16, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Ralphy is all talk but he is not putting out
> 
> That's not what the fellas at the bathhouse say.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 16, 2016)

I am so ready!!!!

Okay, if could have any super power what would it be and why?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 16, 2016)

Well I hope Ralphy checks back at the pages so he doesn't miss anything.. My question was of extreme importance .:thankyou1:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Well I hope Ralphy checks back at the pages so he doesn't miss anything.. My question was of extreme importance .:thankyou1:



And mine Arachne.
And mine!

I am wondering you know.

Ralphy my friend.

Can you stand the heat?layful:nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 16, 2016)

Now then Ralphy.
Seriously...

_How do you think your 'real world' friends (that's not us_layful:_) _ would _describe you? _


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just to catch you up, I just finished reading Peyton Place over again and watched an uncensored Outlaw.  Oh, also I love playing strip poker.  Further, I never drink out of the bottle unless in a fix...anybody remember Aqua Velva?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Were you drinking all the gin I sent you?  Do you have a hangover?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

No, when you want to get drunk only the best will do!  Unless, of course, you are in a pinch...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, when you want to get drunk only the best will do!  Unless, of course, you are in a pinch...



I gave you a choice of about 10 brands.  None were good enough for you?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I only drink the topest of the top shelf...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I only drink the topest of the top shelf...



Stop the snooty babbling and tell me the brand name!  layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Whenever people either in this cyber world or the real world ask you questions Ralphy.

Do you always make it as difficult as pulling teeth in order to get any answers from you?

And in that mode.
Are you a politician in disguise?
I mean, you're not a Spin Doctor.
Are you?! layful: nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

He is a competitive chess player Boozer. We are his pawns. Lolol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just trying to keep it real...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphys skipping questions! I'm calling a fowl! View attachment 27590


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> He is a competitive chess player Boozer. We are his pawns. Lolol.



Gawd Shali, I need to slow down, apparently I'm not a speed reader like Philly......I glanced at that quick and I saw 'prawns'.......shrimp ?....I couldn't figure out where you were going with that one.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

To the sea, Ike, to the sea! Where else would a mermaid go? Have a prawn. Splash.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> He is a competitive chess player Boozer. We are his pawns. Lolol.


Never! I'm revolting! View attachment 27592


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I've faithfully answered all questions to the best of my ability, and I refuse to name my brand of gin for a fear of a run on it and I might not be able to replenish my supply...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I've faithfully answered all questions to the best of my ability, and I refuse to name my brand of gin for a fear of a run on it and I might not be able to replenish my supply...



aww you seem so sweet 

Is that how you trapped them?


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I've faithfully answered all questions to the best of my ability, and I refuse to name my brand of gin for a fear of a run on it and I might not be able to replenish my supply...



I was just wondering and thought I'd ask someone who was there Ralphy........during Prohibition did bathtub gin smell like feet ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

My bootlegger was able to supply me with the good stuff from England.  I recall that his name was Joe Kennedy and he made a lot of money...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> I was just wondering and thought I'd ask someone who was there Ralphy........during Prohibition did bathtub gin smell like feet ?



Ahahaha!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> My bootlegger was able to supply me with the good stuff from England.  I recall that his name was Joe Kennedy and he made a lot of money...



The good stuff comes from Scotland, not down south in England!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Not good gin...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Gin is such a harsh drink. I'll stick with tequila.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Gin is such a harsh drink. I'll stick with tequila.



I like gin and tonic with lime.  My favourite airplane drink.  But I love cocktails like tequila sunrise.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bueno for you, but not for me...


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Gin is such a harsh drink. I'll stick with tequila.



Tequila ain't harsh ?.......shoot that stuff will grow hair on a bowling ball.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I like gin and tonic with lime.  My favourite airplane drink.  But I love cocktails like tequila sunrise.


I can't drink Gin. It messes with my mellow. I drink shots when I drink which is very very rarely.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

IKE said:


> Tequila ain't harsh ?.......shoot that stuff will grow hair on a bowling ball.


 It just makes me mellow View attachment 27594
but back to Ralphy...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy, you can have one do-over - what would it be?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy did you ever play acey-duecey much?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

My do-over would be to spend more time trying to seduce my ninth grade Latin teacher.  she was stacked!  As for aces-deuces, I would rather play goose Lucy...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you ever been arrested?  Were you guilty?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, a few times, but never held longer than over night...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, a few times, but never held longer than over night...



Drunk and disorderly?  War protestor?


----------



## Ina (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy, were you picked on as a kid, and what did you do about it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

OK, if you have to pin me down it was the former rather than the latter on being busted.  As for being picked on, of course, just like you guys do.  No wonder I drink...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Any superstitions Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nope, I even owned a black cat...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

Look who's back.


Did you answer my question?
Or you a top or bottom?

Do you read?
If yes,what is a memorable book?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I prefer a sandwich, and I told you that I just reread Peyton Place, but just the good parts...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Are you a top or bottom??


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Ralphys skipping questions! I'm calling a fowl! View attachment 27590



*Melvin Udall*: Some of us have great stories, pretty stories that take place at lakes with boats and friends and noodle salad. *Just no one in this car.*


Please have patience Blunderwoman.
*I am up next* sometime tomorrow afternoon for my turn with a good roasting! :sentimental:

Please be gentle with me though.
I have never done this before!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Please have patience Blunderwoman.
> *I am up next* sometime tomorrow afternoon for my turn with a good roasting! :sentimental:
> 
> Please be gentle with me though.
> I have never done this before!


No problem


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I prefer a sandwich, and I told you that I just reread Peyton Place, but just the good parts...



Don't you get snappy with me mister,you are in the hot seat and I will ask whatever I want and as many times as I want.

Lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Don't you get snappy with me mister,you are in the hot seat and I will ask whatever I want and as many times as I want.
> 
> Lol



Kick a** Vicky!!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy,What kind of sandwich?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

What is your favourite food indulgence?  Like when you pigout?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Ralphy,What kind of sandwich?



I'll bet he likes watermelon sandwiches 

View attachment 27612


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't eat sandwiches and I don't pig out except for cauliflower florets...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I don't eat sandwiches and I don't pig out except for cauliflower florets...



Really?  Sounds suspicious to me.  I've never heard of anyone pigging out on cauliflower.  What's for dessert?  Carrots?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I've faithfully answered all questions to the best of my ability, and I refuse to name my brand of gin for a fear of a run on it and I might not be able to replenish my supply...



You did not answer my question dear Ralphy  unless it was strip poker which has no real bearing on my question. So I will ask again in a very respectful and nice tone..

 So do you like to  use fruit as erotic tools or do you prefer wax and feathers?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Well Ralphy picking on you has been terribly fun. I don't know about you, but I had fun. You've been a sport. I'm outta here until maybe day after tomorrow, so have fun Ralphy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy:

Pink or mauve?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy...

Have you ever been in a situation where you wished the ground would open up and swallow you?
I bet you have, so what caused it then?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Pink or mauve what?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Pink or mauve what?




Yes LOL.

Just ... pink or mauve.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Arachne said:


> You did not answer my question dear Ralphy  unless it was strip poker which has no real bearing on my question. So I will ask again in a very respectful and nice tone..
> 
> So do you like to  use fruit as erotic tools or do you prefer wax and feathers?



Fancy asking the poor bloke a question like that Arachne.
You must be either Bananas, or as daft as a Cucumber!layful:nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Not daft at all, merely Canadian. Lolol.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 17, 2016)

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not daft at all, merely Canadian. Lolol.



Blimey Shali.
I am so pleased you said that, rather than me!nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Canadian women are irreverent Boozer. It is part of our charm. Lolol.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I prefer a sandwich, and I told you that I just reread Peyton Place, but just the good parts...



So,you prefer a sandwich but you don't eat sandwiches. 

What kind of sandwich ? 
Lol


----------



## Arachne (Mar 17, 2016)

I will apologize for the question perhaps although made in jest it was perceived to risque. To which it was not meant at all..:sorry:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

Arachne, I thought it was funny. Lolol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I will apologize for the question perhaps although made in jest it was perceived to risque. To which it was not meant at all..:sorry:



We like risque.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 17, 2016)

He went into hiding again. Lol


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We like risque.



We like risque ?......I beg to differ,we thrive on risque.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't like risqué, I am a shy and delicate mermaid.....


----------



## IKE (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I don't like risqué, I am a shy and delicate mermaid.....



Hmmm where did I put that sign ?.....darn I know I had one left, where or where can it be ?

Oh here it is.......Whatever ​!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 17, 2016)

We like risque.   
What? Because I like to dress Philly in a French maid costume and I posted a leather daddy gingerbread cookie over the holiday? No I'd go with quirky perhaps...oh and fruit over feathers...with whipped cream please...layful:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I will apologize for the question perhaps although made in jest it was perceived to risque. To which it was not meant at all..:sorry:



For goodness sake Arachne, I appreciate that some people on this planet could do with a sense of humour transplant, 
but like others posting you were just trying provide a good natured chuckle.

I am in that chair at around 4.00PM GMT later today (Friday) in around 15 hours ish time.
You can be as 'riskay' as you like with me, as I have lived a life that's full, and did it My Way! layful:
So next it is Boozercruiser in The Hot Seat.
Be prepared to be amazed!:sentimental:

'Till then, please fire more questions, risque or not at Ralphy.
I finish on a mild one...

do you have any phobias Ralphy - maybe spiders or other creepy crawlies?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 17, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I don't like risqué, I am a shy and delicate mermaid.....



Please pull the other one Shali.:sentimental:

YOU?
Shy?
Delicate? 
Mermaid?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I don't like risqué, I am a shy and delicate mermaid.....



:lofl:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Geez you guys, I don't get no respect! Lolololol..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hence the origin of the phrase, "like a mermaid in a china shop"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Bull, Philly. Lol.Off your meds again? I am a mermaid, really I am.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Bull, Philly. Lol.Off your meds again? I am a mermaid, really I am.



Yeah, and I'm Flipper.

EEE-EEE-EEE-EEE-clik-clik-clik


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

I like this fishman. He can't talk back, unlike some I know. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I like this fishman. He can't talk back, unlike some I know. Lol.



Ahahaha!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I like this fishman. He can't talk back, unlike some I know. Lol.




*hangs head in shame*

*nibbles on some crustaceans*

*thinks about his wasted life*


----------



## IKE (Mar 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, and I'm Flipper.
> 
> EEE-EEE-EEE-EEE-clik-clik-clik
> 
> View attachment 27617



Be careful of what you dine on out there in the 'big pond', my flippered friend.......I just saw where the brand names Bumble Bee and Chicken of the Sea have recalled all their canned tuna.

So be very selective of what you eat and remember to let your nose be your guide.....if it smells strong and fishy it probably is not edible.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

IKE said:


> Be careful of what you dine on out there in the 'big pond', my flippered friend.......I just saw where the brand names Bumble Bee and Chicken of the Sea have recalled all their canned tuna.



*sigh* Again? Didn't they have a few other recalls? 

Guess I'll order a pizza with anchovies.



> So be very selective of what you eat and remember to let your nose be your guide.....if it smells strong and fishy it probably is not edible.



*bursting from holding his tongue*


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I hope that this session was as much fun for you as it was for me, but the fish thing got a little tedious...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Did your mommy ever wash your mouth out with soap?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was an angel,as a child so there was no need, not like Ralphy in the movie...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Angel?! Hmmm.  We're you ever spanked?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Why would I ever be spanked?  Of course later in life as part of some kinky, well, you get the idea...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

So,finally I get my answer,you are a bottom ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

vickynightowl said:


> so,finally i get my answer,you are a bottom ...



lololol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

:devil:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Angel?! Hmmm.  We're you ever spanked?



Annie.
Are you listening?
Good!
This is another question you MUST NOT ask me when I sit in the Hot Seat at almost 3 hours time!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You hussies are in insufferable...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You hussies are in insufferable...



I could not agree more Ralphy.
They better not be insufferable with me, or they will get the length of my tongue!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good, I look forward to it...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You hussies are in insufferable...



Wow ,ok


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Vicky, by Ralphy's definition, almost any woman qualifies as a hussy. Lol. So silly and old fashioned. Lolol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm just setting the stage the stage for boozercruiser...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Good, I look forward to it...



I appreciate that I am splitting hairs here Ralphy.
But are we talking about Brazen Hussies, or just ordinary ones? nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I'm just setting the stage the stage for boozercruiser...



If there is one thing I have noticed with you in The Hot Seat Ralphy.
You are so kind! layful: nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Truly brazen, just for the record.  Show them no mercy...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Truly brazen, just for the record.  Show them no mercy...



Such compliments make me smile. It will be over for you soon Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Those who can't keep up with the modern woman, resort to labels to offset their own manly insecurities, right BW? Lolololol. Old boys are soooo cute, bless their little cotton socks.nthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

It is little white socks...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

I slouch corrected Ralphy. Have a prawn, take two, they're small.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Those who can't keep up with the modern woman, resort to labels to offset their own manly insecurities, right BW? Lolololol. Old boys are soooo cute, bless their little cotton socks.nthego:


I think it was a term of endearment from him. You know he's probably not used to conversing with women. I think he said he had them flown in from Japan on a jet or something. He's probably only used to hearing " Watashi ni shiharae" . And I still think the rest were duct taped lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It is little white socks...




Black socks with sandals and baggy Hawaiian shorts, along with a white button-down shirt - the essence of senior style.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I think it was a term of endearment from him. You know he's probably not used to conversing with women. I think he said he had them flown in from Japan on a jet or something. He's probably only used to hearing " Watashi ni shiharae" . And I still think the rest were duct taped lol


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nope, it is pastel manties, white socks and sandals.  Senior ladies and even younger ones go crazy with lust as I stroll the boardwalk...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2016)

It must be the manties then - I'm not sure about the numbers on white vs. black socks, just that black was always the standard. 

I guess by breaking the rules you've achieved super-stardom. 

For me, just following my own drummer always worked out well with the ladies.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

OMG. Someone stick pins in my eyes!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't know if that's one of them Phil. You'd have to ask Ralphy


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Pretty tame by today's standards...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Nope, it is pastel manties, white socks and sandals.  Senior ladies and even younger ones go crazy with lust as I stroll the boardwalk...


Mercy me. Are they silk or lace?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy have you ever cheated at a game? Such as cards, etc?


----------



## IKE (Mar 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> It must be the manties then - I'm not sure about the numbers on white vs. black socks, just that black was always the standard.
> 
> I guess by breaking the rules you've achieved super-stardom.
> 
> ...



Hot !.....Hot !.....Hot !.........hey baby cakes you got a sister ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Silk.  And of course, doesn't everybody?  I used to sit across from a glass enclosed hutch and could see the reflection of my opponent cards while playing poker, but I was careful not to win all pots, just the big ones...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

Sneaky Ralphy, verry sneaky! Lolol. I can't believe your opponent overlooked that. Are you also adept at reading your opponent's tells?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I also cheated at jacks, but I won't tell you how.  And, Phil, that getup is so A Clockwork Orange...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Being in the over 50 crowd. Do you:

1. Live it up because tomorrow may never come and you want to enjoy what's left
2. Eat sensibly , exercise and try to live healthy as long as possible
3. You sort of bounce back and forth between 1 & 2


----------



## IKE (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm a # 3.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2016)

I am a three also.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

None of the above...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

You have been granted one wish by a genie to be young again for 3 hours and go back in time and see one woman you loved with all your heart for 3 hours only.
 What is your choice?
1. Choose not to go back in time to see her
2. Choose to go

If you choose to see her what is the first thing you do?

1. Embrace her with a hug and give her a passionate kiss
2. Say something nasty to her
3. Hold her hand and talk to her for a long time
4. Skip the greeting... bow chicka bow wow
5. Tell her you love her and spend the time talking
6. Tell her you love her and spend the time making love


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> OMG. Someone stick pins in my eyes!



:lofl:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> None of the above...


4. Eat sensibly, skip the exercise, & drink?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Just drink.  And for the women, I had a harem so I would need more time...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just drink.  And for the women, I had a harem so I would need more time...



If your answer is just drink that makes you number 1 Ralphy.

The word 'harem' is a very misused arabic word among english speakers. It doesn't mean a band of women. It means the women in a man's household. Might be a sister, mother, wife, daughter...the women living in his house...so..

I asked about the one woman you loved with all your heart.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

Ever work in politics?

I ask this because most of your answers are evasive.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm going to take my jacks somewhere else. You  are just biding time until your time is up and not answering questions. 

View attachment 27627


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 18, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I'm going to take my jacks somewhere else. You  are just biding time until your time is up and not answering questions.
> 
> View attachment 27627



YUP Blunderwoman.
AWOL again!

Never mind, Boozercruiser is now in the Hot Seat so go roast him instead! :sentimental:
In the meantime of course, this thread will stay open, at least so as to help tidy up those unanswered questions.


----------



## lydiag (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow. Judging from the questions, Ralphy must be quite the person!


----------

